# I cheated on Mrs P and it felt Goooooood!!!



## Mr P (May 11, 2012)

I got away from the wife & her diet for a few hours,  I saw these 5 babes and they were calling for me,  they even new my name  weired:-$,  so I went into Mc Donlads and got me them 5 babes....... big Macs,>
I sinned ! and it felt goooood!! and theres no comming back from my sin cause it's inside me now it all good,  so all you haters out there know this your gonna hate BIATCHES!!

VID of me doing my happy dance after my large meal.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 11, 2012)

LMAO!!!! Awesome.


----------



## Spongy (May 11, 2012)

5 big mac?!  holy crap bro!  and by holy crap i mean HOLY CRAP in the toilet...  So good going down, so stanky comin' back!!!  LMAO Mr P, get it bro!


----------



## jennerrator (May 11, 2012)

you didn't really eat 5?!


----------



## Mr P (May 11, 2012)

your right girly I didn't eat them I swallowed them down like water


----------



## DF (May 11, 2012)

I have no room to speak on this.  I went on a binge & had 4 strawberry frosted poptarts & 1/3 of a cherry pie.  It was DAMN good Too!


----------



## MTgirl (May 11, 2012)

Wow 5!  

Btw, every time I see your avi with the sunflowers in the background it makes me giggle.

But 5 bigmacs!

Eta: I didn't mean giggle as in laugh at you...I meant more like smile.in a giddy way cause of the jacked guy with the pretty flowers.  It's like when my girls paint my husband's nails .


----------



## jennerrator (May 11, 2012)

Mr P said:


> your right girly I didn't eat them I swallowed them down like water



LMAO, I bet you did really swallow them whole! 



Dfeaton said:


> I have no room to speak on this.  I went on a binge & had 4 strawberry frosted poptarts & 1/3 of a cherry pie.  It was DAMN good Too!



I know huh, funny..I have never had a sweet tooth but I seem to crave them as a cheat....I could care less about actually food.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 11, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Wow 5!
> 
> Btw, every time I see your avi with the sunflowers in the background it makes me giggle.
> 
> ...


yes I make fun of him for that as well


----------



## DADAWG (May 11, 2012)

only 5 , you wussie lol.


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Wow 5!
> 
> Btw, every time I see your avi with the sunflowers in the background it makes me giggle.
> 
> ...



He's lucky I didn't take his pic in the girls bedroom, Imagine him posing and the background being a purple, pink wall (that sparkles) I literally painted some accents with pain that sparkles. 

Damn, You just gave me an idea for his next progress pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, the girls paint his nails too, lol


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> LMAO, I bet you did really swallow them whole!
> 
> 
> 
> I know huh, funny..I have never had a sweet tooth but I seem to crave them as a cheat....I could care less about actually food.



Me either Jen, I don't really go crazy over cheat meals, don't really crave it............

Now, if I happen to drive by the mall &  happen to park the car & happen to have P's cradit card on me & there happens to be a shoe store, well let's just say


----------



## jennerrator (May 11, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Me either Jen, I don't really go crazy over cheat meals, don't really crave it............
> 
> Now, if I happen to drive by the mall &  happen to park the car & happen to have P's cradit card on me & there happens to be a shoe store, well let's just say



LMFAO! I love those gifs! You know, I just had a convo with someone about "things" and I have never been one to buy shoes, purses, tons of clothes (unless they are workout stuff) but when it comes to my looks/body/health...I spare no expense!


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> you didn't really eat 5?!



Yeap, America is addicted to oil & P is addicted to food  
With all the food I cook for him at home, he has to go out & try to get it somewhere else..
Gosh, typical man !!!


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> LMFAO! I love those gifs! You know, I just had a convo with someone about "things" and I have never been one to buy shoes, purses, tons of clothes (unless they are workout stuff) but when it comes to my looks/body/health...I spare no expense!



I do love shoes girl, (I think I need help, pls help me jen  ) 
But I totally get what your saying


----------



## Mr P (May 12, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> only 5 , you wussie lol.



oooh it's on you think u can eat more than me tough guy bring it, I invite you to a chineese all u can eat buffet my treat and lets put those chineese to work in the kitchen they will get frusted and probleby kick us out lol, I dare you


----------



## Mr P (May 12, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Wow 5!
> 
> Btw, every time I see your avi with the sunflowers in the background it makes me giggle.
> 
> ...


 
Just for you girly I will break out my tutu, would you like to see pics??  I'm your fat clown lol.



Dfeaton said:


> I have no room to speak on this.  I went on a binge & had 4 strawberry frosted poptarts & 1/3 of a cherry pie.  It was DAMN good Too!



damn goood,  I would go for that next


----------



## Mr P (May 12, 2012)

Spongy said:


> 5 big mac?!  holy crap bro!  and by holy crap i mean HOLY CRAP in the toilet...  So good going down, so stanky comin' back!!!  LMAO Mr P, get it bro!



I have a trick for taking away the fat out of me,  but I won't tell u,  I'll have to charge you,  sorry no freebie for hater


----------



## Lulu66 (May 12, 2012)

Lol mr p 5 big macs...


----------



## Mr P (May 12, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Lol mr p 5 big macs...



Bro do you know what it feels like to be imprisioned for a looong ass time on your diet, Mofo??? I cried devouring these BigMac's in the restaurant, people were saying WTF is wrong with this dude?? 

it felt gooooood damn it, now "warning" don't try this shiiit  at home guys !!!!!!
Follow spongy's diet please leave this only to me..... Me and only me is responsible for my fatness


----------



## DADAWG (May 12, 2012)

Mr P said:


> oooh it's on you think u can eat more than me tough guy bring it, I invite you to a chineese all u can eat buffet my treat and lets put those chineese to work in the kitchen they will get frusted and probleby kick us out lol, I dare you




all the buffets around here have a picture of me on the wall with a big red x through it .


----------



## Pikiki (May 12, 2012)

I will trade those Big Macs for some sandwich cubano any time of the day....


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 12, 2012)

wow bro.  that is some binge.  i give you credit.

i think i had 2 big macs and I felt a little depressed afterwards. lol  I call it a McDonalds Hangover.  

you must of had some freaking McDonalds hangover on 5 big macs !!!  wow.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2012)

I bet you took a hell of a shit after the 5 macs  Mr P..


----------



## LeanHerm (May 13, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I have a trick for taking away the fat out of me,  but I won't tell u,  I'll have to charge you,  sorry no freebie for hater


cough cough its called hgh n synthol.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 13, 2012)

bhahbhah wait got to hit 10 characters bahhahahah .Mrs p does post up some banging recipes you got the good stuff at home . beats the hell out of my tuna and hot sauce I ate for dinner, well so do the burgers


----------



## LeanHerm (May 13, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> bhahbhah wait got to hit 10 characters bahhahahah .Mrs p does post up some banging recipes you got the good stuff at home . beats the hell out of my tuna and hot sauce I ate for dinner, well so do the burgers


that's what k do too to make tuna not taste so bad lol.


----------



## Mr P (May 13, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I will trade those Big Macs for some sandwich cubano any time of the day....



Bro that's on for tomorrow... Hopefully she'll let me off the leach & I'll bust into a Cuban restaurant & pack on 4-5 of those babes..lol
I'll probably only be able to eat 2, them babes carry like a pound of meat.



CLSMTH700 said:


> wow bro.  that is some binge.  i give you credit.
> 
> i think i had 2 big macs and I felt a little depressed afterwards. lol  I call it a McDonalds Hangover.
> 
> you must of had some freaking McDonalds hangover on 5 big macs !!!  wow.



This is a true hater, what's the matter u can't pack on 5 Bigmacs on u ? And I tell u what, no Mcdonald hangover for me..lol 



Brother Bundy said:


> I bet you took a hell of a shit after the 5 macs  Mr P..


Let's just say I'll probably live long, cause I have no problem cleaning my pipes... hater ..lol



BigHerm said:


> cough cough its called hgh n synthol.



This is the biggest hater of all ^^^ Always working those glutes, just cause u can't afford to eat a bigmac cause u look like stud, u gotta hate on fat people like myself... and yes, Bro I got some Synthol right here getting ready to inject that shit on my ass..................
*So get ready, cause Mr Jlo is coming soon, Shit's bout to get real in this Mofo !!!!!!
*



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> bhahbhah wait got to hit 10 characters bahhahahah .Mrs p does post up some banging recipes you got the good stuff at home . beats the hell out of my tuna and hot sauce I ate for dinner, well so do the burgers



I don't blame u Bro... My wife spoon feeds me like a baby.. I'm always eating the good shit, sometimes she just forgets to put on the leash & I do what I have to do.. aaaaaaaaaare u hating on me too Bro ???  lol


----------



## LeanHerm (May 13, 2012)

Hahahaha LMAO Mr jlo.   Dude have i ever told u how much i love you?


----------



## Mr P (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow time flies, looking at this, love ya all ‘yes homo’ were is dawdag I miss butt kiss


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 7, 2018)

bunch of fat fukks


----------



## Mr P (Jan 7, 2018)

Redrum1327 said:


> bunch of fat fukks



lmfao ! fat is good and good is bad


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 7, 2018)

Isn’t consuming 5 Big Mac’s at a time some sort of online YouTube challenge?


----------



## Mr P (Jan 7, 2018)

trodizzle said:


> Isn’t consuming 5 Big Mac’s at a time some sort of online YouTube challenge?



that I did was Indecent and a criminal act kinda like a prostitute not paying taxes, see my meaning, boy I'm really, really good explaining things,  but not a bad Idea to post a vid on youtube for the none believers..
until IRS will catch on an audit me, that's why I don't youtube it.. my 5th for the record..


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2018)

This was and still great!

I laugh at all the little hardgainer with WOW 5 of them!

When I was 270 lifting heavy ass shit competing a big mac was too small in one hand, like a cheeseburger for the normal man.

Him and I know one thing though, felt good then like shit after lol!


----------



## Solomc (Jan 8, 2018)

your poor azzhole is gonna be the one who suffers..


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 8, 2018)

I challenged Red to the 5 Big Mac Challenge yesterday, he said he was in.


----------

